# Constipated dog?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He is not feeling well - reluctant to get up, moves very carefully and slowly. His stomach is tight. We hear intestinal noises. No obvious pain, even when his stomach is massaged. His nose feels a little drier and warmer than usual.
He has been given mineral oil, and will be taken to the vet tomorrow morning if he's not better by then.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully he doesn't have some sort of blockage. I hope he gets better quickly for you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks.  Does anyone have advice or ideas?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Canned pumpkin in his food! Some dogs love it, so it is easy to add a little every meal.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This sounds much like how my dog acted when he had kidney stones. Please make sure he is peeing well.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

What breed is he?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm fixing to head to bed. I just wanted to say if he is a large breed dog you may want to look into the symptoms of bloat and see if he fits. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He may of ate something he shouldn't have and it has blocked him. He may need surgery. It may be life threatening I hate to say.
I am unsure if an enema should be given or not, but it doesn't sound good. Can you get him in to the vet today?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Canned pumpkin helps (the plain stuff, not pumpkin pie mixture), or cooked pumpkin if you have it around. 

Hope he feels better. Keep us updated!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Has he kept water down at all ? Could be a blockage. Have you seen him pee or poop lately ? Normal ? If he is tender when you palpate his belly area , he could have blockage of some sort , especially if he isn't keeping water down. To tell you the truth , you may want to take him in today then wait till tomorrow. If the vet sees reason to take a couple of X-rays , you will see how far the blockage , if it is one, and if a surgery is needed. If you wait till tomorrow , and it is a blockage , it may be too late. Sorry to say this , but i would feel worse if i said to wait and see. Can you think of anything he might have gotten into that he shouldn't have ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't give a enema to him without know exactly what is wrong.
I wouldn't want to stimulate any body functions if it could cause pain or further damage. Just saying. The canned pumpkin is great for regulating the poop , but this may not be what he needs right now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is your dog milkmaid ? Wow , you sure have a lot on your plate , I'm so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, i was just thinking about your dog….how is he ?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Sorry I forgot to update. He was just fine the next morning. I guess it was constipation.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , thank goodness ! Feed him on the light side today…just to take it easy on his system , JMO.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Glad he is better.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yup, and adding a spoonful of canned pumpkin to his food every day cannot hurt - and may help! And this time of year, once the pumpkins are either on super sale or free after Halloween is over, you can pick up a bunch really cheap, cook and freeze about a week's worth in each "package" Pumpkin, like any winter squash, is pretty easy to microwave, then you don't even have to worry about peeling it as, once cooked, the peel slides right off!


----------

